# Best target ammo for HD



## Tuco (May 8, 2009)

Recently got my first pistol - P239 9mm - and I've been gathering ammo in prep for taking my wife out for a day of shooting. Problem is, no one has any defense ammo to keep around the house. Until I can come up with some HP ammo, would there be a preferred ball ammo to do the job? I have three different brands (Federal, Winchester, and Magtech) and a couple different projectile sizes (115 and 147gr) and different shapes (rounded and flat).

Assuming they all work flawlessly in the weapon, as I expect them to, would one be a better HD round than another?


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

i'd imagine flat b/c it's less likely to penetrate and pass thru walls and such, which may put others at risk? i feel as if the ball ammo may still have the ability to penetrate and exit several things before it loses energy and stops. then again, i don't know for sure. correct me if i'm wrong but doesn't grain refer to the weights of powder that's in the cartridges?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

TitanCi said:


> ...correct me if i'm wrong but doesn't grain refer to the weights of powder that's in the cartridges?


You are correct, along with that, the bullet weight is also measured in grains.:smt033


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

tekhead1219 said:


> You are correct, along with that, the bullet weight is also measured in grains.:smt033


thanks! so it's not referring to projectile sizes as stated by OP right?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure he used "size" in place of weight. Just a guess on my part.


----------



## Tuco (May 8, 2009)

If that makes it clearer, then yes. But they are both weights, no?

I forgot to mention that none of them are +P or +P+ ammo.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Works for me, usually I relate bullet "size" with caliber. But, it can be both.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The weight of the slug and the weight of the powder are both measured in grains.


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> The weight of the slug and the weight of the powder are both measured in grains.


Agreed. I was just making sure I wasn't missing something cuz OP said it was "projectile size" so I wanted to know if i was missing something when it came to the definition of grain. :smt023


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

FMJ ammo is not recommended for home defense, but if that is all you have it's better than nothing. I like the Federal HST 124gr JHP, in a shorter barrel gun like the P239 I would go with +P, that is what I use in my P6 and it works great. Here is a great sight on 9mm ammo http://www.best9mm.com/9mmballistics.html


----------



## the duke (May 4, 2009)

*home defense & target ammunition*

The best for home defense would be the hollow point.In 9mm either the 124 grain or the 147 grain would be good.Even with hollow points there is a slim chance of going threw a wall if the bullet hits the wall the right way.What ever bullet works the best use that one.If you reload then you can reload the particular bullet and practice at the range more often.It would be better to shoot at an indoor range so you get used to shooting in all lighting conditions,i.e, low light,no light and with lights on.have to do at least 50 rounds a week and up to 21 feet.tumbleweed


----------

